# One Honk shy of a limet



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Had a nice shoot tonight with the Birds working good to agressive calling & smaller good looking decoy spreads


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice Job!!!!!!! I take it you were doing a field hunt? you said a small spread... how many? 2 doz gease and 1/2 doz mallards? what part of the state are you in? I know you must be in the south but how far down? dont want to ask to many ? but would like to hear what your opinion is on when to set out a lot of dekes and when to go small and precise like you did tonight....


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice shooting Gary!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

with this freeze the power plant on the river should have some good shooting?


----------

